# The Sea Robin and a Giant Warsaw



## Heller High Water

Well after too much time on land I got a chance to head offshore with some great friends. The goal was yellowfin tuna. Headed SW at 2am and arrived to the first rig just before sunrise. No real sign of fish so we headed to the next one. After dozens of bft we finally started hooking up yellowfins. Nothing with great size, but 3 keepers 30-60lbs. 2 of the guys had never caught yellows and popped their cherry with jigs on Okuma jigging gear.
After a few more hours of tuna with no more yellows we decided to head in for some ajs and possible grouper. Aj's were no problem boated 3 around 40-50lbs and then hooked into some stud warsaws. We caught 2 and released one (the smaller 80lb fish went back) I was lucky enough to hook and boat the over 100lb warsaw. What a fight, if I didnt know what I was doing (hell I still might not) I am pretty sure I would have thought I hooked the bottom. Not only did I catch a monster I did it on the jig! Over 90% of our fish were caught on jigs. Just awesome! Its all about the presentation.
Some of the guys wanted to make smoked tuna dip (a lot). Too many bft for my liking. 
What a day on the water with great friends. Just fyi I weight about 180lbs.


----------



## Chris V

good job guys and congrats on the warsaw.


----------



## Thunderstruck

Hey, are yaw the guys that we fished with on the 255 sunday? If so glad to meet everyone and hope to see ya back out there.


----------



## superchicken

Damnit boy!!! Nice job, good eats. Agree on the blackfin too many will quickly become a pain in the ass. Did yall try troll any or chunk?


----------



## karma

Nice job charlie!! You deserve a great trip like that! Keep up the good work! :thumbup:


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Pretty work guys. Thats a great wintertime catch right there.


----------



## feelin' wright

Damn fine job. How deep were you for the groupers. We are hoping to get some this weekend.


----------



## sail7seas

congrats on the warsaw. it is a beast. that is a good mess of fish. thanks for the post.


----------

